# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  COMODATO AUTO - Ditta individuale

## SALVA71

Buon giorno a tutti. Ho un cliente che ha aperto la partita iva ad inizio dicembre 2008 come ditta individuale e che per lo svolgimento della sua attività ha bisogno dell'utilizzo di un'autovettura.
Ora lui è già proprietario di una macchina a titolo personale. Dal 01.01.20099 per fargli utilizzare la sua macchina, quindi fargli scaricare tutti i costi inerenti, gli posso fare  un contratto di comodato  tra lui persona fisica a lui titolare di partita iva. Mi sembra un po' stana la cosa, ma penso che si possa fare.
Ora per tutti i costi, assicurazione, tassa automobilistica, etc. è necessario che siano intestati a lui come titolare di partita iva, e quindi sui documenti venga espressamente indicata la sua partita iva oppure è sufficiente il suo nome e quindi non gli faccio cambiare niente?
Per questo caso è meglio fargli registrare il contratto, oppure può bastare il timbro postale?
Se invece volesse anche scaricarsi le quote di ammortamento è necessario che venga effettuato un passaggio di proprietà alla ditta individuale per poterlo iscrivere nel registro cespiti?
In fine, avete degli indirizzi dove posso trovare dei contratti tipo di comadato di autovetture?
Grazie a tutti e buone feste.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il contratto di comodato non serve. 
Per dedurre i costi, puoi lasciare tutto com'è. 
ciao   

> Buon giorno a tutti. Grazie a tutti e buone feste.

----------


## SALVA71

Grazie per la tua celere e chiara risposta, ma devi perdonarmi se insisto con 
questi ulteriori dubbi che spero me li puoi immediatamente eliminare definitivamente con il tuo prossimo chiarimento.
Quindi gli faccio fare le schede carburanti anche con l'indicazione della partita iva, mentre per l'assicurazione, il bollo etc, non gli faccio cambiare niente?
In caso, però, di manutenzioni su quest'autovettura gli posso fare intestare la fattura alla ditta individuale?
In fine per l'ammortamento cosa faccio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi gli faccio fare le schede carburanti anche con l'indicazione della partita iva, mentre per l'assicurazione, il bollo etc, non gli faccio cambiare niente?

  Esatto. Non serve la partita iva.
Le manutenzioni vanno ovviamente fatturate a lui, non importa la partita iva.   

> In fine per l'ammortamento cosa faccio?

  Quando è stata acquistata l'auto??

----------


## SALVA71

Nel 2002.
Ciao.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel 2002.
> Ciao.

  A rigore non puoi dedurre più nulla. 
ciao

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Il contratto di comodato non serve. 
> Per dedurre i costi, puoi lasciare tutto com'è. 
> ciao

  Non è neppure il caso, secondo te, di redigere una sorta di ricevuta da parte del privato alla propria ditta individuale e farci apporre il timbro postale per "congelare" la data?
Tempo fa parlai con un ufficiale della finanza e mi disse che in casi simili era quantomeno auspicabile.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non è neppure il caso, secondo te, di redigere una sorta di ricevuta da parte del privato alla propria ditta individuale e farci apporre il timbro postale per "congelare" la data?
> Tempo fa parlai con un ufficiale della finanza e mi disse che in casi simili era quantomeno auspicabile.

  Non capisco a cosa serve dare la data certa alla pseudoricevuta.......

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Non capisco a cosa serve dare la data certa alla pseudoricevuta.......

  La spiegazione che mi è stata data è che, soprattutto in caso di possesso di più autovetture, si possa "scegliere" quale inserire nella sfera della ditta individuale, secondo la convenienza esclusiva del titolare, senza che possa essere stabilito un termine inequivocabile per la deduzione dei costi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La spiegazione che mi è stata data è che, soprattutto in caso di possesso di più autovetture, si possa "scegliere" quale inserire nella sfera della ditta individuale, secondo la convenienza esclusiva del titolare, senza che possa essere stabilito un termine inequivocabile per la deduzione dei costi.

  Perchè devo scegliere ?
La ditta individuale non può avere più autovetture ?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alias61

> Perchè devo scegliere ?
> La ditta individuale non può avere più autovetture ?

  può averne anche 10 ma  fiscalmente non ne può dedurre più di 1
(tralasciamo casi particolari tipo noleggiatori di auto ovviamente)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> può averne anche 10 ma  fiscalmente non ne può dedurre più di 1

  E ... dove sarebbe scritta 'sta cosa ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Non è che confondi con i professionisti ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alias61

> E ... dove sarebbe scritta 'sta cosa ? 
> Non è che confondi con i professionisti ??

  bè art. 64 e art 164 tuir introducono anche per reddito d'impresa concetto di uso promiscuo di autovetture, motoccli etc
 e per principio di inerenza non vedo come ditta individuale possa scaricarsi più di una autovettura ad uso promiscuo  
poi ci sarebbe il buon senso...:-)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> bè art. 64 e art 164 tuir introducono anche per reddito d'impresa concetto di uso promiscuo di autovetture, motoccli etc
>  e per principio di inerenza non vedo come ditta individuale possa scaricarsi più di una autovettura ad uso promiscuo  
> poi ci sarebbe il buon senso...:-)

  Perchè, un imprenditore individuale non può servirsi di due macchine ?
Non mancherebbe certo il requsito di inerenza, entrambe le deduce al 40% proprio per questo. 
Diversamente, non si spiegherebbe come mai il legislatore ha ritenuto di inserire un'appiosta norma per i professionisti..... 
La ditta può dedurre tutte le auto che vuole.

----------


## alias61

> Perchè, un imprenditore individuale non può servirsi di due macchine ?
> Non mancherebbe certo il requsito di inerenza, entrambe le deduce al 40% proprio per questo. 
> Diversamente, non si spiegherebbe come mai il legislatore ha ritenuto di inserire un'appiosta norma per i professionisti..... 
> La ditta può dedurre tutte le auto che vuole.

  perchè imprenditore può fare attività che presuppongono utilizzo autovetture come strumentali
vabbè...comunque ora prendo la mia (unica!!) auto ad uso promiscuo e me ne vado a casa:-)

----------


## pinobello

Buonpomeriggio, ho seguito con attenzione tutta la discussione e credo di aver capito bene.
Avendo un autoveicolo personale e utilizzandolo anche per l'azienda possiamo portare in deduzione le quote e i costi per manutenzione, carburanti ecc. 
Ma in questo caso lo devo iscrivere tra le immobilizzazioni? 
E come documento originario quale documento uso? Posso non averlo? 
Grazie anticipate per poter partecipare alla discussione

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buonpomeriggio, ho seguito con attenzione tutta la discussione e credo di aver capito bene.
> Avendo un autoveicolo personale e utilizzandolo anche per l'azienda possiamo portare in deduzione le quote e i costi per manutenzione, carburanti ecc. 
> Ma in questo caso lo devo iscrivere tra le immobilizzazioni? 
> E come documento originario quale documento uso? Posso non averlo? 
> Grazie anticipate per poter partecipare alla discussione

    
Si tratta di ditta individuale, giusto ?
Sì, lo devi iscrivere tra le immobilizzazioni. 
Serve la fattura che è stata emessa dalla concessionaria.

----------


## Nico73

Se l'auto è per esempio di 4 anni fa, che valore iscrivo tra le immobilizzazioni?
E se non ho più la fattura emessa dalla concessionaria?
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se l'auto è per esempio di 4 anni fa, che valore iscrivo tra le immobilizzazioni?

  Il valore normale.    

> E se non ho più la fattura emessa dalla concessionaria?
> Grazie.

  Il foglio di proprietà ?

----------


## vdlpn

il primo di febbraio ho aperto la posizione IVA come impresa individuale come:
SERVIZI DI PROGETTAZIONE TECNICA E LOGISTICA e
SERVIZI DI MARKETING E SVILUPPO COMMERCIALE, DISEGNO TECNICO 
avrei intenzione di intestare alla Ditta le due autovetture che sto acquistando, entrambe per uso promiscuo, una più grossa da 24mila euro +IVA per le trasferte a lungo raggio, un' utilitaria d' occasione da 10mila euro +IVA per l' uso locale. L' obiettivo è quello di ridurre i consumi perchè, per esperienza diretta, l' auto diesel da 2 litri con cambio automatico che uso attualmente consuma 7 lt per 100 km in percorso extraurbano contro 10 in area urbana. 
Una delle due verrebbe naturalmente usata dalla mia famiglia a seconda di quale sto usando io per lavoro. 
Terrei un registro dove annoto ogni giorno quale auto utilizzo per lavoro e dove vado. Di conseguenza, in caso di accertamento si potrà effettivamente ricostruire l' uso effettivo per l' attività anche perchè vi sarà corrispondenza con i giustificativi del telepass, distributori, alberghi, ristoranti.
Ritengo verosimilmente che apparirà un uso dei mezzi per lavoro decisamente superiore al 40%. 
Per stare dalla parte della ragione, io intenderei dedurre quanto previsto e prescritto dal Legislatore, ovvero:
il 40% del massimo ammortamento deducibile (18.075,99) dell' auto più grossa,
il 40% dei costi di gestione e manutenzione delle due auto,
il 50% dell' IVA delle due auto (semprechè non vi sia anche per l' IVA il limite di deduzione di 18.075,99x0,2=3615,20). 
Mi farebbe piacere leggere un Vostro punto di vista in merito per il quale ringrazio anticipatamente. 
Vittorio D' Incà Levis - Pordenone

----------


## seta

> il primo di febbraio ho aperto la posizione IVA come impresa individuale come:
> SERVIZI DI PROGETTAZIONE TECNICA E LOGISTICA e
> SERVIZI DI MARKETING E SVILUPPO COMMERCIALE, DISEGNO TECNICO

  Libero professionista? 
P.S. Sono di PN anch'io. ;-)

----------


## vdlpn

> Libero professionista? 
> P.S. Sono di PN anch'io. ;-)

  no. Ditta Individuale iscritto in CCIA come Commerciante.
Incontriamoci quando vuoi.

----------


## seta

> no. Ditta Individuale iscritto in CCIA come Commerciante.
> Incontriamoci quando vuoi.

  Ti ho mandato un PM. 
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## vdlpn

Mi ricollego al post di Febbraio. 
Ricordo che il tema è : intestare alla mia Ditta individuale due automezzi entrambi per uso promiscuo, con l' intento di :
- ottimizzare i consumi; 
- avere un mezzo pronto in caso di avaria senza dover ricorrere al noleggio a breve termine, se non erro anch' esso soggetto ad indetraibilità del 60%;
- consentire un reale uso promiscuo perchè, se avessi una sola auto, quando sono via tutto il giorno per lavoro, la mia famiglia sarebbe a piedi, venendo meno quindi il motivo per il quale vengo tassato per l' uso privato del 60%  
Ho intestato alla Ditta l' utilitaria ed ora mi accingerei ad acquistare quella più grande ma sono ancora titubante perchè non sono riuscito a trovare casi e/o  opinioni di Professionisti in merito a questo tema. 
Nel frattempo sto facendo fare al mio Commercialista una simulazione sull' impatto del possesso di due autoveicoli sugli studi di settore. 
Ringrazio anticipatamente chi volesse pubblicare un proprio punto di vista in merito.

----------


## FABIOESP

Salve, potrei chiedere se è possibile effettuare passaggio auto da ditta individuale a se stesso persona fisica per evitare costi di passaggi di proprietà?
La ditta individuale ha acquistato una nuova autovettura ma la vecchia non la usa più.

----------

